# Advice about bleeding during down regulation



## Yellow Iris (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning

I'm looking for some advice. I'm on day 19 of down regulation and have been bleeding for last 10 days.  The clinic said to expect a bleed like a period but I wasn't expecting to still be bleeding.  Is this normal or should I give them a ring? I'm going in for baseline scan on Wednesday will they be able to scan if I'm still bleeding?
Think the hypochondria is properly setting in  

Thanks for any advice you can give


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

my clinic told me that the bleed could be different to normal so could be heavier/lighter/longer/shorter. I didnt start bleeding till 1 day before baseline scan and I had scan put back by 1 day so scanned only 2 days after bleeding started but lining was thin enough to start stimms. 

Give them a ring today, no point fretting till wednesday, a quick phone call will put your mind at rest 

Good luck 

Nicxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

*Yellow Iris*, it can be normal to have a different bleed than usual so try not to worry. They will still scan you if you are bleeding, loads of clinics do this lots and its no problem, hopefully it will have eased off for you by then


----------



## Yellow Iris (Jul 23, 2012)

Many thanks for the reassurance Nic and Daisy, you're very kind.  Good to know the scan will still go ahead even if still bleeding on Wednesday. 

xxx


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Yellow Iris, I had a normalish period but then spotted for the remainder of the DR and even the first few days of stimming. My doc also said this was nothing to worry about.


----------

